# G Loomis GLX...worth the money?



## cturner (Jul 12, 2012)

Wanted to get some input on the GLX. Is it really worth the money? I've never been fishing one of my Falcons and said "I wish this was lighter"...but some of my friends swear by them. Thoughts??


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I have owned a GLX Loomis rod and loved it. It was probably my favorite rod that I have ever owned except to the Diawa Interlines (discontinued). I currently own a Falcon rod and like it alot. But, I would trade it in a heartbeat for a Loomis. Notice I said trade... I paid $40 for the Falcon and $250 for the Loomis.... I have been staring real hard at the new Loomis inshore rods, but just cant get myself to pull the trigger... I like shorter rods and they are all in the 7ft range... So to solve this, I am probably about to start building my own.

In answer to your question, I like Loomis rods more than Falcons, but I just dont like em enough to pay the $$$.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

not sure about the glx but i have a gl3 paired with my 4000 ci4 and it is very light and the rod has lots of power. would highly recommend loomis


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If you're set on getting one, I suggest you do the "find the spine" test. I went thru the Loomis rack at BP and 80% of then were built crooked.


----------



## cturner (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the input. Not set on getting one, just curious about the quality difference between the Loomis and my $85 Falcons.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had Loomis rods before and was really satisfied. But you asked if they're worth the money and I personally think there are plenty of rods that are just as good at half the price. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I've used Loomis spinning rods for years....once you use one for a while .....youll immediately feel the difference when you pick up another rod...


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

kanaka said:


> If you're set on getting one, I suggest you do the "find the spine" test. I went thru the Loomis rack at BP and 80% of then were built crooked.


 
I did the exact same thing on the rack at Dick's. I think I found 4 that were right.


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a pre-buy out gl3 that's great. I've heard there have been quality control issues under new ownership. Look at the St. Croix, I've found them to be great quality.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

everyone i know that has used them loves them. i have never personally used one. but i love my veritas rod!!


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a 7' GLX that retails for around $270 that was given to me. I like the rod, but I do not think it's worth anywhere near that much. 

I'm not brand loyal in rods. When I need a new one, I look at everything available in my price range and make a different decision almost every time. My 2 favorites for the past 10 years or so are St. Croix Avids that cost around $100 to $120. To me, they are truly great rods that have been put through the mill.


----------



## Anticipation (Jul 24, 2012)

St. Croix :thumbsup:


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

*carbonlite*

Try the carbonlite series rods from bass pro shops best $100 rod money can buy.. IMO and i have 5 loomis rods!!! you gotta try one and you wont buy another!! and if you break it they will give you another!! free..


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> I did the exact same thing on the rack at Dick's. I think I found 4 that were right.


I think I've read that many manufacturers (including the more reputable ones, such as Loomis, St Croix, etc) have more or less done away with splining their rods. Apparently they feel a properly aligned spine is overrated...as for me, I'm not sure where to weigh in on that argument, but I'm a novice rod builder (built 5 rods for myself, never for another fishermen) and I always spline my blanks before I start adding things to it.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

can one of you touch on this "find the spine" thing? i picked up a st. croix mojo a few weeks ago, put a stradic 3000 on it and i love it to death. but i didn't do any spine tests - nor have i ever.


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> I did the exact same thing on the rack at Dick's. I think I found 4 that were right.





K-Bill said:


> can one of you touch on this "find the spine" thing? i picked up a st. croix mojo a few weeks ago, put a stradic 3000 on it and i love it to death. but i didn't do any spine tests - nor have i ever.


It's pretty easy - probably a little easier with a spinning rod since the spine side of the blank is opposite of where the guides are. You kind of put the tip (guide side up, if it's a spinning rod) of the rod on the floor and flex it so that a short portion of the blank itself is flush to the ground...nothing to exaggerated or you'll break the rod...LOL

You then 'roll' the blank on that upper (guideless) side and you should feel that the blank is not perfectly round, but that there is a little 'bump' as it rolls over the spine...that little 'bump' is the spine and if it it's a spinning rod, should be on the opposite side of the blank from where the guides are or on the same side of the blank as the guides if it's a baitcaster/conventional...that's one way of doing it anyway...there are actual little gadget/tools you can get to find the spine as well...some rod builders buy this stuff, although it's pretty unnecessary


----------

